# SunsetSeekers Citroen Relay



## SunsetSeeker (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi Wildys,

This is my pride and joy, 04 Reg Citroen Relay MWB.

Picasa Web Albums - Bill - Campervan


----------



## kangooroo (Jul 9, 2009)

Very smart indeed!


----------



## 888dee (Jul 9, 2009)

damn the fun filters at work, can't see the pic's


----------



## rattusnq (Jul 9, 2009)

nice one sunsetter but think admin mentioned blacking out your number plates if possible due to prying eyes that don't have any interest in motorhomes but other idea's (know what i mean)


----------



## lenny (Jul 9, 2009)

SunsetSeeker said:


> Hi Wildys,
> 
> This is my pride and joy, 04 Reg Citroen Relay MWB.
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Bill - Campervan



Nice one Bill, is this your own work?


----------



## SunsetSeeker (Jul 10, 2009)

*Not Likely Lenny*



lenny said:


> Nice one Bill, is this your own work?




Afraid not Lenny- DIY to me means Destroy It Yourself.

It was the work of a guy named Gary Styler from Ormskirk in Lancs.  He does one or 2 a season.  Very good guy.


----------



## eric (Jul 11, 2009)

What an excellent campervan! A well planned layout and superb build quality.
Many thanks for the pics SunsetSeeker..


----------

